# Reaper and VSTs



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have sort of made lame attempts at recording a couple times in the past. The last time I used the Sonar SE daw that came along with Roland Duo Capture interface. Had a problem with VSTs and gave up. 

What I intend to do is very simple:

Guitar/Bass -> Duo Capture -> ASIO4 ALL v2 driver -> Reaper/VSTs -> MP3 Recording

No vocals or miking amps, etc. Leave any percussion stuff or the future.

What VSTs work well or what you like using with Reaper in your opinion. I am looking basic amp/cab sims, effects pedal sims. I will also check the Reaper Forums


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Perhaps your problem is the asio4all. The Roland should bring a disk or a dowload link for its own asio driver that is probably 1000 times more reliable and will let you include vst without introducing noticeable latency and host interruptions. Give it a try and let us know how it works.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have never used the ASIO4ALL before. It is even recommended by Reaper. I used the driver that came with the Roland the first time around a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert, there's a fellow Canadian who goes by the name of Lepou who's made some highly regarded VST amps and cabinets. Here's the link if you want to check it out: http://lepouplugins.blogspot.ca/ They're all 100% free BTW.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive used the lupou amp sims before...
Not great, but not bad...

Edit...
Now i realize why...i didnt get lecab...i should download that and try again...it would explain why i couldnt get anything but a bees nest


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar Rig has a nice Marshall employees for free.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've deleted and/or uninstalled everything that was collecting dust on the hard drive about recording. Installed driver. Now to install Reaper.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> Ive used the lupou amp sims before...
> Not great, but not bad...
> 
> Edit...
> Now i realize why...i didnt get lecab...i should download that and try again...it would explain why i couldnt get anything but a bees nest


Don't worry, I did the same thing years ago when I was first starting out with VST amps. I'd downloaded an amp head VST from a website, it wasn't Lepous, but I was getting the same thing and thinking to myself, "Why does this sound so crappy?" and then the light bulb went off and I added a VST cabinet. Just like actual physical heads and cabs. 

Glad to hear you're dusting things off Robert. I just thought I'd post some of my favourite VST amps for you and other forum members to check out:

Green Machine Amp - http://www.alexanderblu.com/AlexanderBlu/Download/downloadEffects_11.htm Scroll down to the end of the page. This is an older amp model but it still sounds quite good. The presets are a little heavy on the effects but I found either turning them down or completely off and adjusting the bass, treble and middle controls gave me more of the sound I was looking for. BTW there's a preset in there based on the tone Mark Knopfler used on the song "Money For Nothing" and it's very close.

California Sun - http://vst4free.com/free_vst.php?id=709 This is the only free amp sim I've found that comes the closest (to me) to sounding more like a real amp. It has a "warmer" sound to it than most amp sims.

Amplion Free - http://www.audiffex.com/EN/amplion/444/amplion-free.htm Here's one that's often overlooked. You can have your guitar signal going through two virtual cabinets at once if you want.

Boogex - https://www.voxengo.com/product/boogex/ Another well regarded amp sim. Of course you can get a Mesa/Boogie sound with this but there are lots more in the presets. You can also use this to load impulse responses of various cabinets.

Simuanalog Guitar Suite - http://www.simulanalog.org/guitarsuite.htm Very good simulations of Fender Twin and Marshall JCM 900 amps as well as simulations of various effect pedals. One thing to note, these amps don't have any fancy graphical front ends. In Reaper each amp or effect shows up as sliders.

For those of you into more heavy rock and metal styles check out the Ignite Amps website:

http://www.igniteamps.com/en/audio-plug-ins
They're available for both Mac and PC. The ironic thing is one of the best sounding clean virtual amps I've heard, free or paid, is the one on that page called "The Anvil". Have fun checking out the amps.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well isn't that just typical.... Went looking for my Roland Duo Capture interface and and all that was in the pedal drawer was the manual. Moved from Toronto to Edmonton since I last tried to use it. Bugger


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Meanwhile, I have had an alternative to the duo capture, and didn't realize it. I put my Boss ME25 up for sale because I wasn't using it. I went to bump it up the other day and read the manual to see if I could add anything to the ad. Oh, it has a USB Recording Interface connection. Duuuuhhhhh. So now it is...

Guitar/Bass -> Boss ME25 -> ASIO4 ALL v2 driver -> Reaper-> MP3 Recording. VSTs only if needed since the ME25 has amps/cabs/effects

I hope that this will work.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know what version of Reaper but 4.77 has two amp modelers and effects with it JS ( Stillwell ) under add effects


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have to decided to use the Sonar LE first that came with the ME25. It has been a few years since I tried recording something. Once I get the hang of it and If I'm doing something that would benefit from a more sophisticated program like Reaper, I will do so. This is my recording/internet/photo-editing/entertainment/writing set-up.










I haven't used the Boss ME25 in three years and I have to learn all over ago.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

you should be able to download drivers from the Roland site for your Duo capture Roland - DUO-CAPTURE EX | USB Audio Interface


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

and this free drummer MT Power Drum Kit AU VST Drums Sampler Plugin Instrument


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Slooky said:


> you should be able to download drivers from the Roland site for your Duo capture Roland - DUO-CAPTURE EX | USB Audio Interface


Problem is, I can't find the duo-capture. I remember packing it last July when I moved, I've been through virtually everything, so I am using the ME25


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Slooky said:


> and this free drummer MT Power Drum Kit AU VST Drums Sampler Plugin Instrument


Thanks, but right now I just want to do a good job recording a rhythm track. Then I can record a bass track. And then hopefully, a lead track. That is where I am right now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, that took me most of the day to get the input and output drivers and devices setup. Sonar and Reaper


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bravo


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now I look at it and still feel like I want to punch it in the face, just a little. That feeling should go away in a day or two.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually Sonar doesn't totally work. ME25 in/out is recognized. The audio track senses the sound in because the volume indicator goes up and down, but nothing is recorded. Reaper works, Audacity doesn't recognize anything. 

Right now I am using the ME25 driver and not ASIO4ALL.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry misread,


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Problem is, I can't find the duo-capture. I remember packing it last July when I moved, I've been through virtually everything, so I am using the ME25


sorry misread, I thought you couldnt remember where the software was, my bad.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Curious why you are trying to get two DAWs setup. Isn't that complicating things, or am I missing something?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Curious why you are trying to get two DAWs setup. Isn't that complicating things, or am I missing something?


Trying to find one that works. So far only Reaper does.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Reaper will easily do what you want, so glad it works for you. I am a daily user, so if you have any questions I am glad to help.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Slooky said:


> and this free drummer MT Power Drum Kit AU VST Drums Sampler Plugin Instrument


i don't have a midi controller...can i run this with a keyboard? how does it sound?


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

ezcomes said:


> i don't have a midi controller...can i run this with a keyboard? how does it sound?


Download it and put it into the vst folder of your DAW when you open your DAW it will be there. You don't need a keyboard or midi controller to run it. Sounds pretty good for free, you can even edit the drum beats if you want.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Reaper site Videos are really good.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i don't have a midi controller...can i run this with a keyboard? how does it sound?


Google midi drum patterns...
I downloaded 200 different patterns and bring in one and edit it till I like it


----------

